

Show HN: 571,000 product variants visualized with 417kb configurator - devinmontgomery
http://fabnik.com/products/bookbinder-bifold-wallet-kit

======
danvoell
Impressive. I would just hype the configurator itself. The 571,000 variants is
cool, but it appears to mostly be color or image differentiations which is why
it fits in 417kb. None the less it's a nice configurator.

~~~
devinmontgomery
Thanks - and you're right, almost all of that size is the leather texture and
thread images. The rest is just svg and some css tricks. Visualizing what
their choices would look like together was a big problem for customers, and we
were excited to solve it in the size of a large jpeg.

~~~
JungleGymSam
I'd really like to see a write up of how this works and what you did.

